# Ultimate Green Focus RS Enhancement Detail...



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hi chaps, it's been a while!

I was lucky enought to get my hands on a friend's new UG Focus RS. I'm a big fan of the Mk2 and his is the perfect spec. My neighbours might disagree right enough, was rather loud popping and banging it's way down my street at 7am!

Anyway, apologies about the lack of pics, everyone has seen the usual proccess.

IMG_0320 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0321 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0322 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0323 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0325 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0326 by gally.., on Flickr

Nothing major dirt wise. Some snowfoam to kick off, washed down and G101 the usual areas.

IMG_0329 by gally.., on Flickr

My iron remover was playing up for some reason. Thinking it might be a bad bottle. Now more testing of the clay cloth. Some intial testing on soft Porsche paint actually inflicted less marring than a piece of soft clay. The car was however pretty clean. Very impressed with the cloth overall. Super quick however still a little unerving.

IMG_0332 by gally.., on Flickr

Inside for drying and some light polishing...

IMG_0333 by gally.., on Flickr

This was a White hex pad after half the car, people sometimes ask me why cleansing is so important...

IMG_0337 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0338 by gally.., on Flickr

Finishing touches...

IMG_0339 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0340 by gally.., on Flickr

Starting to look much better...

IMG_0341 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0342 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0343 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0344 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0345 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0346 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0347 by gally.., on Flickr

Rolled outside for some final pics, always a hard colour to photograph with a shocking camera not helping!

IMG_0348 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0349 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0351 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0353 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0354 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0356 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0357 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0358 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0360 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_0362 by gally.., on Flickr

Glass sealed with G1, 
Tyres with Megs, 
Exhaust polished with britemax, 
Seals and trims with Swissvax seal feed and LSP was a trial prototype product, partial show wax but with some durablity, went on like oil and removed with zero hassle. Impressed so far, will update with durabiliy thoughts.

Thanks for looking in guys.


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome work and an awesome motor jelious! Lol


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Simply gorgeous , well done :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, lovely colour :thumb: This was the car that everyone tried to persuade me into instead of the Fiesta ST


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Amazing finish, focus rs is just stunning in that colour


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

very glossy looking focus, good results


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Amazing gloss on that thing!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments chaps, was rather enjoyable.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovely work, looks as good as new. How do you find the G1 to remove? Do you use a terry or microfibre to remove?


----------



## deano82 (Jan 29, 2014)

One of my dream cars and it's in the right colour as well. Top work here


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome work mate very nice!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great looking car, excellent pics too 

Can i ask what size the tailpipes are, i'm guessing 5"?


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

ye also a dream car for me. very nice looking machines  nice work !


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Another RS getting the treatment they deserve. Excellent work my friend, very well done.


----------



## Jacko wacko (Apr 11, 2014)

I get really excited when I c one these, might be next car.
Very nice job.


----------



## GrahamM (May 24, 2011)

Very nice, wouldn't mind an RS myself. Had a couple of Escort RSs many years ago. :driver:


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

Wow love the rs


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome work love it!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning! A good mate of mine has just bought one of these in this colour so I'll be detailing it in a few weeks time! Looking forward to getting it looking like that!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and love these cars


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Gorgeous motor.


----------



## Swardy (Nov 25, 2013)

This is insane. I even sent it to a friend who isn't a member of DW


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow I love this car in this colour , nice work


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys, sorry haven't had time to repsond on here.


----------



## Cmak444 (Dec 21, 2013)

I hate green but on that car it looks amazing


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Good job, I do like the colour. Its not offend a green RS rolls up. Its always the blue or white.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's great work!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Your work is always stunning lovely work


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

that looks awesome:argie::thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Stunning!! Couldnt own that colour myself but stunning to look at!!


----------



## Shinybeemer (Apr 26, 2014)

Awesome finish.. looking good! Nice motor!


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great wet finish there,What paint cleaner or light polish did you use?.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunning motor. Lovely finish.


----------



## Davide (Apr 19, 2014)

Great! Wich combo have you used in that picture?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Davide said:


> Great! Wich combo have you used in that picture?


Under there was simply Lime Prime, White hex with a blob of Menzerna 203s. Lime Prime on it's own with the correct technique could corect those black areas. Super easy to mark sadly.

Menz/White hex mostly used on the rest of the car.


----------



## Davide (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you mate!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work.


----------

